# افهم حواء الحديثه ( لشباب)



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2011)

*نظرا لان حواء صعبه احد يفهما ونظرا لشباب الطبيبن نحاول فك شفرة حواء لهم للتعلموا كويس افكارها الشريرة 

نعم = لا
------------------------------------------------------------
لا = نعم
-------------------------------------------------------------
ممكن = إستحالة
--------------------------------------------------------------
أنا آسفة = سامحنى على إللي هيحص
---------------------------------------------------------------
أنا محتاجة موبيل جديد = هاتلي موبيل وإلا 000
--------------------------------------------------------------
القرار قرارك يا حبيبى = ورّينى كده هتعمل إيه ؟؟ وإبقى شوف
---------------------------------------------------------------
إعمل اللي إنت عاوزه يا حبيبى = هتدفع الثمن غاااااالي
----------------------------------------------------------------
عاوزين نتناقش فى موضوع = عاوزة بس أعرفك أنا هعمل إيه
------------------------------------------------------------------
لا عادي أنا مش زعلانة = وحياة أمك لتشوف 
---------------------------------------------------------------
إنت زى القمر النهاردة = إيه القرف ده ؟؟ يا شيخ روح إحلق دقنك
-----------------------------------------------------------------
خليك رومانسي واطفي النور = نام بقى واتخمد زهقتني
---------------------------------------------------------------
أنا عاوزة شوية عفش فى البيت = أنا هغير عفش البيت كله
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
أنا باسمع صوت مزعج وأنا نايمة = إنت بتشخر وانت نايم يا لوووح
-------------------------------------------------------------------
أنا هاكون جاهزة فى دقيقة يا حياتي = إقلع هدومك واتفرج على الفيلم أنا قدامي ساعة
----------------------------------------------------------------------
في حاجات لازم نتعلمها فى حياتنا = لازم تتعلم توافق على كل كلامى
-----------------------------------------------------------
إنت سامعنى يا حبيبى؟ = إنت أطرش مش بانادي عليك يابارد
-----------------------------------------------------------------
إنت بتحبني يا حبيبي ؟ = ما انا عارفة !! إدفع بقى
-----------------------------------------------------------------
لو عملت حاجة يا حبيبى لازم أعرف = أنا هطلع عينك لو عرفت عنك حاجة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
إنت بتحبني قد إيه يا حبيبى = أنا عملت مصيبة سوده النهار


تحياتى الى حواء  
يوليوس *


----------



## free20 (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههه
هههههه
جميلة جداااااا
 ( الجنس اللطيف )
عندما تجلس امرأة مع رجل
تفهمه بعد 5 دقائق
اما الرجل فيحتاج لــ 5 سنوات 
حتى يفهم المرأة !!!

موضوع متميز
شكرا جزيلا

*​


----------



## hanan fahim (11 أغسطس 2011)

بجد حلوة قوى


----------



## ][-_PeTeR_-][ (11 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جداااا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحففففففففففففففة
انت عرفت الحاجات دي ازاي هو دا اللي بيحصل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييييييير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2011)

free20 قال:


> *ههههههههه
> هههههه
> جميلة جداااااا
> ( الجنس اللطيف )
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
 وحياتك  العمر كله مش 5 سنوات وبردو مش بيفهم حواء  صعب انك تفهم حواء


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2011)

hanan fahim قال:


> بجد حلوة قوى



 شكرا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2011)

][-_PeTeR_-][ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل جداااا​



 شكرا لمرور كالجميل وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحففففففففففففففة
> انت عرفت الحاجات دي ازاي هو دا اللي بيحصل
> ...



    مش الواحد لازم يعرف اسرار العدو ابتاعه علشان الحرب الشرسه مع حواء

 شكرا لمرورك وربنا يبارك فيكى


----------



## اليهودى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههه
موضوع جميل 
معك حق *


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> شكرا لمرورك الجميل
> وحياتك العمر كله مش 5 سنوات وبردو مش بيفهم حواء صعب انك تفهم حواء


*المشكلة انو مش صعب تفهم حواء بس صعب انتم تفهموا*
*ايه ذنبنا لو كنتم مش بتفهمووووووووووا:smil16:*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *المشكلة انو مش صعب تفهم حواء بس صعب انتم تفهموا*
> *ايه ذنبنا لو كنتم مش بتفهمووووووووووا:smil16:*
> *هههههههههههههههه*




* طيب نفهم ازاى واحدة  تقولها نعم  تقولك لا
 قولت لا يعنى نعم  
هو احنا داخلين حرب  ولاايه 
  كل العلماء  حتى الواد نابليون قال فتش عن المراة يعنى كل مصيبه لازم فيها ست او بنت من بنات حواء ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

* عاد لينتقم   
 يوليوس عدو المراة *


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * طيب نفهم ازاى واحدة  تقولها نعم  تقولك لا
> قولت لا يعنى نعم
> هو احنا داخلين حرب  ولاايه
> كل العلماء  حتى الواد نابليون قال فتش عن المراة يعنى كل مصيبه لازم فيها ست او بنت من بنات حواء ​*


*هههههههههههههه
الواد صدق الموضوع :smile01

صحيح 
المراة  هي السبب في الحرب العالمية الاولى والمراة هي السبب في الحرب العالمية الثانية مثلا 
ده امثلة بسيطة عشان تعرف مين السبب في المصايب:giveup:

*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يناير 2012)

* بتقولى فيها فعلا اساس ومن احد اسباب الحرب العالمية واحدة ست ياساتر هو كل مصيبة لازم يطلع   فيها واحدة من بنات حواء
 دة كلام ينفع  
ملكة النمسا هى السبب فى الحرب العالمية ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * بتقولى فيها فعلا اساس ومن احد اسباب الحرب العالمية واحدة ست ياساتر هو كل مصيبة لازم يطلع   فيها واحدة من بنات حواء
> دة كلام ينفع
> ملكة النمسا هى السبب فى الحرب العالمية ​*


*ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحرب العالمية الثالثة مش كده:59:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جديدة المعلومة ده
جبتها منين يا بني:smile01
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحرب العالمية الثالثة مش كده:59:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هى كدة بتبقى مش فاهمة وتناطح وبس  و  تقولك نعم يعنى لا  تقول لا يعنى نعم عكس الناس   غريبة حواء
  ابحث يا انجيلا عن المعلومة هتعرفى انها صح   لو عملتى كدة مش هتبقى حواء
   رغى وخلاص ابحثى عن المعلومة وتاكدى من المعلومة كانت صح ولا 
واكيد صح 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  حواء هى حواء حتى لو قعدت على النت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يناير 2012)

*يا ابني الحرب العالمية الاولى كما يعرف كل عاقل سببها قتل وريث العرش النمساوي "فرانز فرديناند" (اللي هو راجل مش مراة:smile01) على يد طالب صربي (الطالب راجل مش مراة:smile01)
الحرب العالمية الثانية كان عندها عدة اسباب مش يكفي الوقت لشرحها لكن باختصار من اهم هذه الاسباب هتلر (اللي هو راجل مش مراة*:smile01)

*قال ملكة النمسا قال:thnk0001:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادم يستحيل يبطل الكلام بجهل :59:

يوليوس ربنا يشفيك من حواء فوبيا:59:

وكما راينا سبب كل المصائب والدمار هو ادم:bud:
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا ابني الحرب العالمية الاولى كما يعرف كل عاقل سببها قتل وريث العرش النمساوي "فرانز فرديناند" (اللي هو راجل مش مراة:smile01) على يد طالب صربي (الطالب راجل مش مراة:smile01)
> الحرب العالمية الثانية كان عندها عدة اسباب مش يكفي الوقت لشرحها لكن باختصار من اهم هذه الاسباب هتلر (اللي هو راجل مش مراة*:smile01)
> 
> *قال ملكة النمسا قال:thnk0001:
> ...



* انا متاكد من المعلومة يا انجيلا 
 ابحثى كويس وهتتاكدى كلامى صح 
يابنت حواء
 هو لا وخلاص
 انا متاكد من المعلومة ميلون المية ​*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (5 يناير 2012)

ممكن سوال انت عرفت الحاجات دة منين وةانت شوفتة فديوا قول وانا مسدء


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> ممكن سوال انت عرفت الحاجات دة منين وةانت شوفتة فديوا قول وانا مسدء


 

*لااقدر اكشف المصدر انا فى حرب مع حواء وبنات حواء لسة هم شافوا حاجة 
اللى جاى اكتر  واقوى ميلون مرة 
 سؤال  ليكى يااخى نعيم

 هل كلامى صح ولاغلط ؟ بيحصل الحاجات دة و لا؟
​*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (9 يناير 2012)

هو فى  الحقيقة بيحصل بس ازاى فى السنة الاولة كلة تمام  وبعد اول طفل بحصل بعض التغير   وهما من النوع الى بيصبر لغيت ما يتمكن والرجل بطيعتة بيكبر دمغو لية علشان هما الى بيتعبو وشيلين الاطين بتع البيت وبعدين الوجة الاخر يبان وانتة وحظكاذا كانت من النوع الاليف تباء يبختك اما اذا كانت من النوع التانى معلش اللة يا رحم امواتك ودة عوزا خطة هو لازام كل يوم قبل النوم تشكر ربنا لية مش هو قل حبوا اعداكم طيب وفية عزاب  وطلب من ادام انة يستحمل علشان ينول الحياة الابدية .............................................. نستحمل من اجل المسيح


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> هو فى  الحقيقة بيحصل بس ازاى فى السنة الاولة كلة تمام  وبعد اول طفل بحصل بعض التغير   وهما من النوع الى بيصبر لغيت ما يتمكن والرجل بطيعتة بيكبر دمغو لية علشان هما الى بيتعبو وشيلين الاطين بتع البيت وبعدين الوجة الاخر يبان وانتة وحظكاذا كانت من النوع الاليف تباء يبختك اما اذا كانت من النوع التانى معلش اللة يا رحم امواتك ودة عوزا خطة هو لازام كل يوم قبل النوم تشكر ربنا لية مش هو قل حبوا اعداكم طيب وفية عزاب  وطلب من ادام انة يستحمل علشان ينول الحياة الابدية .............................................. نستحمل من اجل المسيح



*هو فى نوع الاليف ونوع غير الاليف  هو النوع الغير الاليف دة  بيعض مثلا
   ولابيمشى على الحيطة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ودة مش لها حل  مبيد حشرى وقنبلة نووية  وصاروخ   اى حاجة 
 اخ نعيم اهلا وسهلابيك فى حروب حرب دة بنات حواء   امسك الجناح المقنع فى تحليل حواء هههههههههههههه
      كلامك اكثر من رائع 
     تحياتى 
اخوك يوليوس  ( عدو المراة )​*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (9 يناير 2012)

اخوية وابنى يوليوس دولت طلع ابونا ادام من الجنة مش هيقرو يا طلع عنا  ...ربنا يا عنا ما اذا كانو من النوع الى بيمشى على الحيطة  دة صدقنى سهل منغير رش ......................وربنا موجود   ...........................انا متزوج من سنت78   ولسة عيش


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> اخوية وابنى يوليوس دولت طلع ابونا ادام من الجنة مش هيقرو يا طلع عنا  ...ربنا يا عنا ما اذا كانو من النوع الى بيمشى على الحيطة  دة صدقنى سهل منغير رش ......................وربنا موجود   ...........................انا متزوج من سنت78   ولسة عيش



  انت ليك الجنة   ياساتر ياساتر
 انت المفروض تاخذ جائزة الصبر او نوبل  فى الصبر
  ولسة عندك عقل يا اخى الحبيب
 وخلاص بعد عقد  دائرة الحرب   القرار صدرت خلاص 
انت القائد يااخى نعيم  فى الحرب المقدسة ضد حواء وبنات حواء
  ولاتخاف لسة  فى قنابل نووية هشل حركة حواء تماما  وتصيب فى المركز القيادة وترفع الرايا البيضة 
 وعلى راى الاديب العالمى 
ثورة ثورة الى الامام الىالامام 
 تحياتى 
 يوليوس عدو المرة


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس ماشوفتش حواء وتغيرها يوم ماتفكر تئرب منها دة فى الاول بتكون زى القطة الى وكلة لسنها وتبق حمل وديع ولا صوتها همس مافيش كدة وبعدين ................ وبعدين ................... تيت القطة تتحول وانت ونصيبك يا اما يااما..........بس واللة ليهم حال وصدقنى لو الزمن يرجع ودة مش ممكن عرف يا خوية يوليوس فى اسوار مكتوب علية ممنوع التصوير والاقرب هما دلت الاسوار علشان الى دخل الاسوار منهم.............وربنا يقويك عليهم صاحب اليوبيل الذهبى .....نعيم العايش


----------



## scream man (13 يناير 2012)

كل الكلام صح


----------



## scream man (13 يناير 2012)

عجبني جداََ


----------

